# Tivo Series 2 - with Lifetime



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Selling my Tivo Series 2, with Lifetime. 

Includes Tivo, remote, rca cables, phone line, ir blaster and original box - all original equipment.

Works great, but no longer needed since we have a Premier.

$125 / obo. Includes shipping to continental US.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is it a single tuner or dual tuner unit?

Dan


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Is it a single tuner or dual tuner unit?
> 
> Dan


dan...i believe it is the single tuner.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What model number? 

Dan


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

it's a single tuner

model TCD280040


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'll put in a bid for $80 shipped. If you don't get any other offers and you want to take it let me know. 

Dan


----------

